# You've got to love a rainy day



## MSnowy (Nov 13, 2018)

I ended up with a day off and naturally it rained. So I put on the rain gear and headed out.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 13, 2018)

Very nice set of images.....


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 13, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> Very nice set of images.....



Thank you.


----------



## scooter2044 (Nov 13, 2018)

Love #2. That is the grumpiest looking bird I've ever seen. He looks like he's saying "I don't like this any more than you do!"


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 13, 2018)

I think I like the last one best. Nice set.


----------



## CherylL (Nov 13, 2018)

Great set!  #1 is my favorite


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 13, 2018)

CherylL said:


> Great set!  #1 is my favorite





scooter2044 said:


> Love #2. That is the grumpiest looking bird I've ever seen. He looks like he's saying "I don't like this any more than you do!"





Dean_Gretsch said:


> I think I like the last one best. Nice set.



Thanks


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 13, 2018)

All great!  Love the deer and the swooping bird.  Good for you not letting the weather keep you from shooting today, it was nasty out there.


----------



## Jeff G (Nov 13, 2018)

Fantastic set!


----------



## PJM (Nov 13, 2018)

Looks like you had a great day despite the rain.  Nice photos.


----------



## mountainjunkie (Nov 13, 2018)

scooter2044 said:


> Love #2. That is the grumpiest looking bird I've ever seen. He looks like he's saying "I don't like this any more than you do!"



This /\ My first thought when I saw that one was “I think that’s the first time I’ve seen a bird actually look annoyed”


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 14, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> All great!  Love the deer and the swooping bird.  Good for you not letting the weather keep you from shooting today, it was nasty out there.



Thank you. I actually like getting out in the crappy weather, there’s usually no one else around and you can get pictures that are unique in lots of ways


----------



## otherprof (Nov 14, 2018)

MSnowy said:


> I ended up with a day off and naturally it rained. So I put on the rain gear and headed out.


GReat set. 3,4,and 6 are just stunning.


----------



## pjaye (Nov 14, 2018)

Fantastic set.


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 14, 2018)

PJM said:


> Looks like you had a great day despite the rain.  Nice photos.





SquarePeg said:


> All great!  Love the deer and the swooping bird.  Good for you not letting the weather keep you from shooting today, it was nasty out there.





Jeff G said:


> Fantastic set!



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 14, 2018)

pjaye said:


> Fantastic set.





otherprof said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > I ended up with a day off and naturally it rained. So I put on the rain gear and headed out.
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Irishwhistler (Nov 15, 2018)

Really nice set of images.

Mike


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 15, 2018)

Irishwhistler said:


> Really nice set of images.
> 
> Mike



 Thanks Mike


----------



## HavToNo (Nov 17, 2018)

Excellent set.


----------

